# 2005 Chevrolet Suburban 1500 Z71 & 26rs



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for your help with my questions on my Sequoia and the new 26rs, the verdict was I am at my limit towing with the Toyota and its going to be traded for something else.

I test drove a 2005 Chevrolet SUBURBAN 1500 Z71 with tow pkg tonight, black, very nice, wife likes it too. If I am going to spend another 30 large on a TV, will this be sufficient? It seems like it would be a good set up? Please give me your opinion.

Thanks,


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

that should handle a 26RS nicely.
You'll like it.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We still need to know the engine size and gears.

Sounds like it should work but give us some numbers.

Bill.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> We still need to know the engine size and gears.
> 
> Sounds like it should work but give us some numbers.
> 
> ...


A 1500 burb will have a 5.3 and a 3.73


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies.

It has the 5.3 and the 4.10 rear end.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Even better


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Here it is.

http://www.getauto.com/autolinks_cardetail...NFK16Z95G197700


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a 26RS. My first TV was a GMC pickup with a 5.3 and 3.73. It towed nicely but since I needed more room up front I upgraded to a 2500 burb with 6.0 and 4.10. It's a huge difference. The burb pulls it so easily DWs not afraid to drive. The 5.3 and 4.10 should be fine for you.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

You'll be fine. Our 1500 3.73 tows the 26RS very well.

When you are ready for new tires, you can upgrade to LT's for an even better towing experience. There are a lot more LT options with the Z's 17" wheels.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You'll be fine with that trailer and that Suburban. If you ever think you might move to a larger Outback (28 or 31) then this Suburban won't be enough. Just something to think about.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

You will not have a problem!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mnolan,

What will your towing environment be like? Hills? Mountains? High elevation? Strong winds? All of these thing will conspire against your tow vehicle if they are typical in the areas you will be towing in.

A number of people that have your same combination have chimed in, and I will defer to them. However, if it were me, I think I would probably go with a 3/4 ton 2500 'Burb. That would give you just that much more breathing room, and as Jim said, someday you may want to move to a larger Outback.

Good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. My towing environment will be 95% within a 200 mile radius of my home. We dont have big mountains out here like you guys do in the West, the green mountains out here are not that big comparativly. And if I do ever get a a bigger TT, by then it will time to upgrade to a new TV anyway. I think I am going to pull the trigger on the Suburban. I have also been thinking about the Tahoe, but not sure if it will have the wheelbase.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mnolan said:


> I think I am going to pull the trigger on the Suburban. I have also been thinking about the Tahoe, but not sure if it will have the wheelbase.


You would be much better off with the wheelbase on the 'Burb. I know there are people on here that tow with Tahoes and do just fine, but - all other things being equal - I don't think anyone will tell you that the 'Burb wouldn't be the better choice.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We pulled a 26RS for 2 years with the same set-up you are working on. The Suburban did very well and would even keep speed up on regular inclines. However if you are going up any large inclines you will notice that you will be hitting high RPMs to get to the top. This is due to the way Chevys are designed to get the most torgue at 4000+ RPMS. We have one incline close to home that this happens on and the BURB does really well.

With our new 28RSDS the BURB works harder but pulls great. I was really suprised how well it does with the additional weight.

Good Luck and Get OUTBACKING!!!!


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

So I pick up the 05 Suburban Z71 5.3 - 4.10 today based on your input. Its amazing how people you have never met can convince you to spend over $30,000 on a new vehicle!























Thanks for all of the input. If all goes well, the dealer should have my 26rs Outback ready for delivery in the next 30 days.

Needless to say I am busting as is the wife and kids to pack up and head out Outbacking!
























I am sure Ill have many more questions as a newbie so plan on seeing me around here for a while.

Thanks again, great site!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Suburban AND new Outback. Way to spend that cash...someone has to get this economy rolling again.

Post some picture of the new Outback when you get it home...


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the new Suburban AND new Outback. Way to spend that cash...someone has to get this economy rolling again.
> 
> Post some picture of the new Outback when you get it home...
> 
> ...


LOL. I know, I am 50 grand into this set up as are most of you are as well!

I always thought camping was supposed to be cheap!









But can't wait to hit the road with the family!


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

New Outback 20K
New Burb 30K
Memories while camping...priceless

Sounds like a good commercial doesnt it?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new purchase. Just watch, some of these guys will even try to sell you a house.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new 'Burb and Outback!









I'm sure you will receive many years of enjoyment from them both!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

schrade said:


> New Outback 20K
> New Burb 30K
> Memories while camping...priceless
> 
> ...


Where you can you pick up a new Burb for $30k...mine was way north of that number.


----------

